# advice for saturday please :)



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im going to take a 5 hour driving course on saturday so i can get my license on my 18th birthday in 3 weeks ( would have gotten it at 17 but when i left school i left drivers ed) but anyways, i have to sit in a room for 5 hours and im extremely nervous and i know because of my nerves my ibs will certainly not fail and start to hurt and my stomach will start with the noises. But anyways, any advice or anybody ever taken the 5 hour course and can tell me how it is exactly with getting up and leaving and stuff, thanks!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You will find ways of dealing with it- everyone is different.I just make sure I get up with enough time to sort myself out before leaving.You will be absolutely fine


----------

